# Battle realms error



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

sir,

wenever i try to run Battle realms the screen runs blank n an error is displayed sayin

could not load models.h2o

there is a folder by the named models containing the file models.h2o still the game dosent run

plz help!!!! i'm really desperate for this game!!!

thank u...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you get this game from Torrent download or any other Peer to peer place??


----------



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes from bittorrent

i got it from th pirateboy.org


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Then sorry we cannot help you here...against TSG rules

Read rules Here


----------



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

what else can i do ???

we dont have any place around to get it from

can u suggest any place i can get it from ??

also, what is TSG ?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

TSG is short for Tech Support Guy....this forum

You can maybe check the internet for your problem........

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Battle+realms&x=14&y=17


----------



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

wow... that game is $50 new/used? I'll sell you mine... 

hmm didn't know that they have an expansion. As to downloading from torrent sites, most of the public ones like TBP tend to to unrestricted and people host files with trojans etc. (prime example, someone here at work downloaded the Nero Burning software with a keygen and it was laced with viruses/trojans)

But yes, in future any help for issues with downloaded games like this one is prohibited here until the law is clear on torrents etc.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

The law is clear on torrents, if you already own the material then it is legal to reproduce and obtain backups. Just not to distribute or obtain it from people who dont, its called Fair Use. I can understand why TSG doesn't want to get involved in such disputes though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Syst3msh0ck, that discussion is for another topic (or added to many of the ones made on here )... though I haven't heard of a law permitting a person to obtain a backup... however I did find it strange that in older games, there is a print saying you could make (not obtain) a personal archive copy, but then the law says you cant... 

but i digress


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

lol yes it is very confusing, there are many contradictions.


----------



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

cant i get it anywhere for free n working ???


----------



## Abz123 (Feb 19, 2010)

can i get it anywhere for free n working too ??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

short answer... no.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread. We don't assist in illegal activity's such as piracy as is clearly stated in our rules.


----------

